# satellite internet



## xzabal (Oct 18, 2013)

I am looking into getting satellite internet access and I see that there are several companies that offer this service such as Eurona, Internetrural, and Quantis among others.
Any experience out there with getting this service? Cn you really achieve 20Mbps as they advertise?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Personally I would say no you can't, at least we never could and because they don't offer an unlimited package when you increase your limit they just slow you down. We were on speeds of about 1.5down and .2up on a good day.
Skype was totally useless and frankly you couldn't do anything for fear of reaching your limit. 

We are still paying for a pathetic contract with the last company you mentioned despite giving up on them and installing wimax instead which is a thousand times better.

Maybe you can get a better service though and we just had a duff one, I don't know but I'd look into wimax first.


----------



## xzabal (Oct 18, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> Personally I would say no you can't, at least we never could and because they don't offer an unlimited package when you increase your limit they just slow you down. We were on speeds of about 1.5down and .2up on a good day.
> Skype was totally useless and frankly you couldn't do anything for fear of reaching your limit.
> 
> We are still paying for a pathetic contract with the last company you mentioned despite giving up on them and installing wimax instead which is a thousand times better.
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up. I'll check into wimax


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> Personally I would say no you can't, at least we never could and because they don't offer an unlimited package when you increase your limit they just slow you down. We were on speeds of about 1.5down and .2up on a good day.
> Skype was totally useless and frankly you couldn't do anything for fear of reaching your limit.
> 
> We are still paying for a pathetic contract with the last company you mentioned despite giving up on them and installing wimax instead which is a thousand times better.
> ...


Who is your WIMAX provider Paxcat?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

xzabal said:


> I am looking into getting satellite internet access and I see that there are several companies that offer this service such as Eurona, Internetrural, and Quantis among others.
> Any experience out there with getting this service? Cn you really achieve 20Mbps as they advertise?


We use Eurona for satellite internet and VOIP phone. Not cheap at about 60E a month for both with calls on top. We pay for 2 mb. Had numerous problems with signal breaking, slow speed and zero customer service. Been a bit better of late but the phone is still quite poor and we need to switch off and on frequently to reset the signal. We pretty well always get the 2 mb now at least. My wife uses Skype quite a lot and it seems to work fine at least.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Take a look at Tooway sat internet who I believe are operating in Spain. Not cheap but you should get your 20mb/s or very close to it, you certainly do in the UK as a farmer chum of mine uses them.


----------



## ziggydax (Jun 6, 2012)

bob_bob said:


> Take a look at Tooway sat internet who I believe are operating in Spain. Not cheap but you should get your 20mb/s or very close to it, you certainly do in the UK as a farmer chum of mine uses them.


Hiya
I am on Tooway in the UK (Snowdonia). I pay £39 and get close to 20mb/s and enough allowance to run an Internet based company.
Tooway in the UK are oversubscribed and sometimes the speed does have its slow times but they have plenty of capacity in Spain and I am waiting for the installation as I write.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

4g is coming, speeds up to 120 meg but they will put a pathetically low limit on data transfer.


----------



## nd595 (Feb 15, 2014)

We had an experience with Satellite 2-way connection through Iberbanda (pathetic, hugely expensive and no customer support), Quantis - 120 euro a month, 2 years on "Unlimited 4Mb connection" which in reality only once came to 2Mb for 3 days and the rest of time it was around 200Kb/sec. After MANY phone calls to Quantis they mentioned FUP limitations, but there is no place one could have a look at this FUP, it is kept as a Top Secret.
Finally we ditched the idea of Satellite internet and moved to a 4G connection through Vodafone. It is only 3G available where we live, but download speed is about 5.7Mb/sec stable, upload about 4Mb, ping time very short. There is a package Vodafone hides deeply inside their web site called "Oficina 4G".
If you are an Autonomo you can get it - and for 49 euros a month all-inclusive you will have 60GB per month. 
There is a caveat though : if you are an autonomo but by some coincidence have a mobile registered as Particular on Vodafone - you will not be able to get this package, as the system does not allow for a transfer.
So if a Wimax is available in your area - go for it, otherwise the "Oficina 4G" is a great chance - if you find the way to get around some obstacles.


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

We live in a remote area of Spain and have no phone line. For the first few years we relied upon 3g for internet which was hugely expensive and almost useless with painfully slow speed and constant dropping of connection. Then, nearly three years ago, we discovered Tooway satellite internet and have been delighted with the cost, speed and reliability. We could not, however, get Skype to work on our PC but since buying an Apple Ipad we enjoy daily Facetime sessions with our family in the UK with crystal clear sound and superb video quality. We also download UK TV programmes without problem (our Tooway supplier gives you a British IP address). Our close neighbours signed up to a new Wimax service last year and have been very disappointed with speed and reliability, with no internet for several days on a couple of occasions. TV via Wimax (one of the main reasons they signed up) has proved totally impossible despite promises from the supplier that it would work. As far as my experience goes, Tooway is the best solution if you are in a rural area with no phone line but you need to choose the best package to suit your needs (although it´s simple and free to change tariffs). Video conferencing is data hungry and we download about 20g a month. If you want internet only for email and web surfing you can get a very cheap package. The Tooway service is available through dozens of different suppliers (British and Spanish) but the packages appear to be almost identical. Just Google Tooway and you´ll find all that you want to know.


----------



## nd595 (Feb 15, 2014)

In addition - all mobile companies block Skype protocols as they see it as a danger to their business (their calls are much more expensive and they want to keep it this way). Only IM works, with voice and video through Skype not working. However, there is VPN - look for freeVPN on google - and everything works flawlessly through it.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Just thought I'd add our experience of satellite internet. 
1. The speed varies over the course of the day, morning being great and lunchtime poor. P.M. is fine.
2. We use a European supplier which gives us a European IP router address. This cannot be changed unless we are using a PC as well. (see below)
3. We can access TV catch up services only on our PC, through using a VPN, but not on our Smart TV or UK Freesat box with pause and record. happily my Freesat box has a great 7 day EPG with series record. 
I have now tried many flavours of VPN, but it is the satellite access that causes a problem as they like you to add their IP address to the router as part of the DHCP server i.e. they are set up for broadband users. 

If you really need access to any particular country's catch up TV services I would echo others in that you should buy your original service from that country e.g. Tooway or similar for BBc I-player, this will then give you the correct router master IP address and allow your satellite box to join the DHCP server.

Satellite TV reception is in no way affected by the use of satellite internet.
Hope that helps somebody, somewhere.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

We use Avanti via Inland Computer Services - brilliant service overall and we also do a lot of our business online. Well worth speaking to them.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

ccm47 said:


> Just thought I'd add our experience of satellite internet.
> 1. The speed varies over the course of the day, morning being great and lunchtime poor. P.M. is fine.
> 2. We use a European supplier which gives us a European IP router address. This cannot be changed unless we are using a PC as well. (see below)
> 3. We can access TV catch up services only on our PC, through using a VPN, but not on our Smart TV or UK Freesat box with pause and record. happily my Freesat box has a great 7 day EPG with series record.
> ...


Have you tried Hola unblocker, its free and works well.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi,

I've settled on Security Kiss VPN. It too is free and very minimal in that it tells you your starting IP addresses then lets you choose where to connect to and what the IP addresses then are. Allows me to download 300Mb per day for free, so the average TV programme takes a 2 nd day's use but given I can already programme in satellite transmissions for recording, I only now need to record via internet very rarely and of course my recordings don't expire.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

i am a complete novice when it comes to sat internet and iptv, but i have been on to a big satellite tv and internet website on the costa del sol . on it they have a big red notice saying that iptv cannot be got using satellite internet. i thought i read somewhere on the forum that lots of people are doing it. i will not name the company unless a mod tells me to do so, as i dont know if it is against the rules.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Who is your WIMAX provider Paxcat?


Sorry I missed this post.

I'm with a company called aeromax, they have maps on their site for which regions can receive the signal.

Top service, does exactly what they said it would, no downtime and it doesn't seem to slow down for any periods.
They also offer phone lines and such but we went with just the internet.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> Sorry I missed this post.
> 
> I'm with a company called aeromax, they have maps on their site for which regions can receive the signal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that - I will look them up.

And I apologise for misspelling your handle.:doh:


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

Pazcat said:


> Sorry I missed this post.
> 
> I'm with a company called aeromax, they have maps on their site for which regions can receive the signal.
> 
> ...


pazcat,, can you get the tv using satellite internet , see my last post just about 2 or 3 post above this one. i think a lot of these tv guys are chancing their arm to try and make hay while people are trying to sort out which way they will get their tv back . sat on the forum is an honest tv man , maybe he can give us some info on what the other tv company i refer to have on their ad.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

moonman said:


> i am a complete novice when it comes to sat internet and iptv, but i have been on to a big satellite tv and internet website on the costa del sol . on it they have a big red notice saying that iptv cannot be got using satellite internet. i thought i read somewhere on the forum that lots of people are doing it. i will not name the company unless a mod tells me to do so, as i dont know if it is against the rules.


I will be watching the England Ireland game tomorrow at a friends house who use satellite and IPTV so I hope you are wrong:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

moonman said:


> pazcat,, can you get the tv using satellite internet , see my last post just about 2 or 3 post above this one. i think a lot of these tv guys are chancing their arm to try and make hay while people are trying to sort out which way they will get their tv back . sat on the forum is an honest tv man , maybe he can give us some info on what the other tv company i refer to have on their ad.


I don't use satellite internet anymore, what I have is wimax and yes it is good enough to stream videos, we watched BBC last night not a single buffer.

The satellite internet we had we could not do anything involving video due to it being so bad of a signal and so slow download speeds(probably poor installation) and the data limits imposed by the company. If the company could of provided the internet speeds they claimed were possible(they refused to even check which leads me to believe they couldn't) then yes you could of watch tv no problem until you reached your data limit and then they slowed your connection to a crawl.

Other companies may be different, who knows but based on our experience I would not recommend satellite internet to anybody if there was other options available.

I don't know the company you are referring to but to me it sounds like they are imposing their own conditions, some companies simply wont allow you to use different IPs and if they find out you are will cut you off.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Thanks for that - I will look them up.
> 
> And I apologise for misspelling your handle.:doh:


That's alright. 

It could be the Valencian spelling.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Tooway Broadband Internet Via Satellite Costa del Sol Spain - The Sky Doctor

This would be the one?

Not sure what to make of it but then again I don't use IPTV so couldn't say, seems like they want you to pay more for the mifi service.
Looks as though they impose data caps and hence why they might be saying that, 10GB allowance is not enough to watch daily TV on but they do have an unlimited option at extortionate rates. 
In theory there shouldn't be anything stopping you doing whatever you like via satellite internet so it has to be the ISP themselves.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

Pazcat said:


> Tooway Broadband Internet Via Satellite Costa del Sol Spain - The Sky Doctor
> 
> This would be the one?
> 
> ...


pazcat,, thats exactly the company i was referring to. i have sent them an email asking them ,WHY NOT, they have not answered yet and that was 24 hours ago. i wonder why . i think i will look at the wimax route and see where that goes to. i understand that one can buy an itv magic box "fully loaded" on ebay and then one can get the free to air (bbc/itv/ch4/ch5 etc) stations without a monthly fee.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

moonman said:


> i am a complete novice when it comes to sat internet and iptv, but i have been on to a big satellite tv and internet website on the costa del sol . on it they have a big red notice saying that iptv cannot be got using satellite internet. i thought i read somewhere on the forum that lots of people are doing it. i will not name the company unless a mod tells me to do so, as i dont know if it is against the rules.


 
Hi Moonman,

The reason people use IPTV is to record what they have missed, to enjoy a programme in the original language, because they do not understand the language in which the local TV is being transmitted, or because they do not believe in information censorship: BBC World for example deals with many issues never aired on UK broadcasts.

We have used satellite reception as our means of accessing TV for over 25 years, and in 3 countries. By not using a SKY box we have been free to access live all the channels our satellite box can receive. This means I have watched Arabic channels transmitting broadcasts of UK equestrian sport which was never shown in Britain, (in Arabic admittedly so I had the sound turned down).However as I am multi-lingual I regularly watch channels from Spain, Italy, and France as well as the UK and in whichever country I happen to be. I can assure you it is a much more satisfying experience, with so much choice. I do not spend 4 hours or more a day watching TV, by the way, I'm just picky as to what is worth my attention. 

Over the years IPTV, Smart TVs , satellite receivers, Android boxes etc have come along. All of these boxes are set up with a choice of languages, and once that choice has been made a pre-programmed set of programmes will be provided in addition to a satellite decoder. However nowadays these require a telephone link of some description as well if their owners are to make use of all the facilities they have to offer. Most people want all of their options all of the time. 
Broadband normally gives full user access , if it can be installed. Users access catch-up by allowing their smart items to access the broadband router.But as you will be aware, it is not always possible to access or use broadband in whichever country you are in because of distance from the exchange. 3G is not really strong enough for the job and charges for downloads exorbitant. 4G is now on its way. In the interim non-broadband users are attempting to use satellite internet as a viable alternative. In our case the satellite internet runs alongside our satellite TV reception and is not required for reception of live TV broadcasts, just catch up occasionally. The company to which you refer on the Costa del Sol (and I know not whom) will be using an ISP which does not like its users to access VPNs, but technically it is possible. The reason they do not like it is that once on a VPN your usage can no longer be monitored by the ISP and your download speed downgraded if necessary.

In addition comes the legality. At the moment there is an assumption that those who wish to watch or record programmes from another country have not paid their dues in the originating country and that copyrights are being infringed. Hence the laws which have been written. 
However taking the BBC as an example, it cannot really claim copyright issues now. The Astra 2F satellite is now in place and they did not use the opportunity of the transfer to ensure a footprint that is only available to those in the GMT zone. Indeed it is happy to allow access to its catch up services, even if people have not paid a TV licence, via the internet, provided it thinks one is in the UK. For those of us who have paid our licence fee but who happen to be abroad for some time, we have to use a VPN, or unblocker if on broadband, if we are to fully benefit from our own licences when away from the UK. VPN usage is not exclusive to English language users by the way, I can choose which country's catch-up I wish to access by making an appropriate country server choice. 

I believe that there is at least a European-wide debate to be had about TV funding and licencing and the only way expats, travellers, immigrants etc have of saying "Please meet our need" is to attempt to use the technology that is in place now in the hope that a legal solution can be found.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

moonman said:


> pazcat,, thats exactly the company i was referring to. i have sent them an email asking them ,WHY NOT, they have not answered yet and that was 24 hours ago. i wonder why . i think i will look at the wimax route and see where that goes to. i understand that one can buy an itv magic box "fully loaded" on ebay and then one can get the free to air (bbc/itv/ch4/ch5 etc) stations without a monthly fee.


Unlikely you will get an answer from them and if they do it'll likely be a poor excuse. It's hard to admit to profiteering like that.
Look into wimax it's worth the trouble, failing that I would find a different satellite provider if you absolutely had no other option.


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

Pazcat said:


> Unlikely you will get an answer from them and if they do it'll likely be a poor excuse. It's hard to admit to profiteering like that.
> Look into wimax it's worth the trouble, failing that I would find a different satellite provider if you absolutely had no other option.


pazcat,, you know the situation alright, i am in dublin at the moment for family reasons (new grandchild) , and i have been here since the sat was launched, so i have had no chance to sort out something. i have actually e mailed 9 companies based on the costa del sol and i have had a reply from one of them . eight didn't bother i sent my first one on monday the 11th and the last one three days ago. they were all straight forward questions things can i get this or how much would something cost.


----------



## crissytwxx (Jul 29, 2013)

*Tooway*

Hi everyone, this is my experience with a Tooway provider.

I have now been with them for 7 months (internet, phone & iptv) after having so many problems with my WiMax provider.

I have taken a screen shot of my current speeds. 
(Download: 21.03 Mbps - Upload: 5.96 Mbps)

Unfortunately I cant post to the page as I only have 1 previous post however I have posted on ExpatForum FB page, if you would like to take a look. My fb name is Catherine Will. (yes my mother had a sense of humor, call me Crissy)

I also bought a iptv box from my Satellite provider which has worked flawless, they set it up with all the channels including sports, children ect. I couldn't be happier, so I think that skydoctor is up to some poor marketing tricks.

I pay in £'s (they also accept euros) my monthly cost is £80 + mobile calls this is the highest package available, which i find is very reasonable.


----------



## jimandbel (Jun 27, 2014)

hello, just wondering are you still happy with your tooway provider? 
re your post in July 2013... 
Hi everyone, this is my experience with a Tooway provider.

I have now been with them for 7 months (internet, phone & iptv) after having so many problems with my WiMax provider...
regards


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Morning all ,I am with a company called Habland and get my internet from a small dish the size of a dinner plate ,I pay 28 euros every 2 months ( including i.v.a. ) since the new sat has gone on-line and all u.k. channels went I bought a iptv box from Amazon for 103 euros and can now watch all the english channels again , they don`t limit you on downloads or cap your speed, its only 2meg but I have had very little buffering, plus they will give you an english ip address if you want, I am in Baza which is an hour away from Granada.
David.
and they speak english if your Spanish is like mine poco poco.


----------



## Clive T (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi thanks for the info. My partner and I are moving to Baza from the UK in the summer and we were wondering about TV and if we could still get english channels so thank you!


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We live in the Campo , south of Valencia , we have a download of 8.2 and upload of 0.7 , ping is 40 , this is 14.50 euro a month unlimited from a local company , great price and great service. 150 euro for the start up kit.


----------



## Mykap (Jan 21, 2010)

nd595 said:


> In addition - all mobile companies block Skype protocols as they see it as a danger to their business (their calls are much more expensive and they want to keep it this way). Only IM works, with voice and video through Skype not working. However, there is VPN - look for freeVPN on google - and everything works flawlessly through it.


Not in my experience. We use 4G en Casa Orange. 33 euros a month with a 30GB a month limit. We are in Javea but up in the hills and get a full strength 4G signal. 

Upload speed is 7mbps up and 10mbps down. I have a screen shot somewhere from 'speed of me dot com'. 
BBC iplayer streams with no pink circle of death, skype video calls are no problem but it wont do skype pay calls to landlines or mobiles, whats app, facebook etc etc all working as normal. 

We are even getting netflix through it without a vpn on the TV, but Spanish content only so Better Call Saul series 2 isn't there yet. 

Easy set set up, buy it and plug it in a wall socket and you are up and running. The longest bit was the actual purchase in the shop which took all of 15 minutes...

At a 30GB limit you are not going to be able to stream or game 24/7 but for 'usual' viewer type use ie a few UK streamed programs and netflix from time to time, its OK. we seem to use about 15-18GB per month.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Clive T said:


> Hi thanks for the info. My partner and I are moving to Baza from the UK in the summer and we were wondering about TV and if we could still get english channels so thank you!


Baza - Almeria?
Yes, using a large satellite dish - at least 1.8m.
or Yes, via an internet method.


----------

